# I'm looking for White composite decking... Anyone?



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Here are some with decking and just boards, all in white:

http://www.epsplasticlumber.com/index.cfm/category/10/plastic-lumber-products.cfm

http://www.azek.com/viewProduct.php?id=5

http://www.plasticboards.com/viewcolors.php?id=1

http://www.buildingonline.com/news/viewnews.pl?id=3823

Here is where I got these from, only covered half:

http://www.ideas-for-deck-designs.com/composite_decks.html

Be safe, G


----------

